# Rotting Flesh Radio gone?



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Does anyone know what happened to Rotting Flesh Radio? Their podcast hasn't been updated since September 23. I don't see any mention of problems on their web page, although I see news and other stuff posted after the 23rd.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

From twitter:

theragnarocker
@RFRPodcast So are you guys done for or what?
3 Nov via web

RFRPodcast Rotting Flesh Radio
@theragnarocker no we are not. We had some major health issues going on RFR is back in a few days
4 Nov


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Jonathan is still about.


----------



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

RFR host has had some family matters and health issues in the past. This has delayed some shows. According to twitter post above from Hauntiholik, this seems to be the case again. 

It would be nice if they would have someone on the team make a minor post or announcement that the show has been delayed for such reasons, instead of just letting the fans wonder if they are ever coming back. 

Love the show or not, Hauntcast is almost never late and if they are, various team memebers post on forums, Facebook and blogsites to let fans know the show will be late (and when to expect it).


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Rfr has made post on their Facebook and Twitter pages and as johnathen says in one of.his post, family before business. Comapring apples to oranges. When there are no issues, Rfr is a weekly show. Hauntcast is not. I discovered Rfr when hauntcast was charging for their show. Rfr has never charged.


----------

